# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  BOOK REVIEW: Tropical Nature

## Alex Shepack

Tropical Nature: Life and Death in the Rain Forests of Central and South America
Adrian Forsyth and Ken Miyata
272 pages
$10.08

This book was published in 1984 and is still a mainstay today for tropical ecologists and travelers.  I was given this book before my first trip to Costa Rica and I absolutely love it.  Forsyth and Miyata take you through their experiences in the tropics in vivid detail.  Although it is certainly not specific to reptiles and amphibians, it will be enjoyed by all (or at least most of you).  They provide interesting facts sprinkled among the stories about bot flies, vampire bats, and army ants. If you're planning on traveling to the rainforest or are just curious, pick it up.

----------

